# My birth story! <3



## mummie2be

Thursday, June 13th at 9:17am, Arianna Marie Elizabeth finally entered this world <3 

After a stressful doctors appointment Tuesday trying to figure out whether or not to induce this week, part of the reason being not to sure about my due date, doctor and I agreed to try at home natural remedies and go for a sweep next tuesday if still pregnant. 

At 3:30 Wednesday afternoon I took 1tbs of castor oil. A few contractions followed but nothing serious. For dinner I treated my self to spicy mexican food alone with another half-tablespoon at around 6:30. Contractions started at around 7 but were bareable. Went to bed around 11 and woke up at 1:30 when my waters broke! Got the hospital about 3am 7cm dialated. At 9 was told to start pushing at 17 minutes later I finally met my beautiful baby girl. 

She is perfect & healthy and delivery went perfect. I'm being released from the hospital tomorrow & will upload a picture then as I can't do it from my phone.


----------



## zorak

Congrats! So glad everything went smoothly for you!


----------



## Mummy&bump

Congrats Hunni! After all the not so nice comments u got about the caster oil it certainly sounds like it worked in ur favour! ;-) xxx


----------



## MomPepperdine

Good job momma! Congratulations


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

So happy for you!!! :dance:


----------



## EYD

Wonderful! I hope I have as much patience when the time comes as it seems you had from all of your posts!


----------



## sharnahw

so so happy all went well for you :) CONGRATULATIONS xx


----------



## samii91

congratulations :) xx


----------



## alisha_t

Awwww, congratulations!!! :) Can't wait for the pictures


----------



## bumski

Massive congrats Hun, x


----------



## Bubsta

Congrats! :flower: x


----------



## chicka.chicka

Congratulations! Sounds like a picture-perfect labor and delivery. Well done!


----------



## juhnayrae

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## choco

Congratulations xxx

I'm glad everything worked out for you!


----------



## meli1981

Congrats


----------



## Aready

Take that ladies. ha! (totally kidding) :)


----------



## itsme122

Congratulations! I'm so jealous though. Castor oil is the one thing I've been scared to try but your story is making me want to. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Malingo

congrats!!!!


----------



## Rosie Rose

Congrats!


----------



## stickylizard

Congrats! Xxx


----------



## embeth

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Congratulations! Glad it went so smoothly! Xx


----------



## Whatme

Aww, congrats, can't wait for the pictures, x


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Congratulations x x


----------



## tylerncallum

Congratulations :).i tried it with my first and worked perfect :) xx


----------



## littleone2010

Congrats!! Xxx


----------



## PerthLady91

Congratulations!! :D Glad it all went well and thanks for posting the measurements of Castor Oil you used ;) I'll take note when I'm further on although doubt I'd even be able to stand the smell let alone taste! Lol


----------



## lewood88

Congrats hun xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## jojo_b

Lovely news! Congrats xx


----------

